

Offer HN: Free design, UX for HN startups - petervandijck

Hey all,
we&#x27;ve been working with a few HN startups (is there such a thing?), and we love it, so we&#x27;re offering free design&#x2F;ux help. It could be a product discussion, a homepage redesign, a usability critique, it all depends on what&#x27;s more urgent to you. My contact info is in my profile.<p>Enjoy!
======
StuieK
We're one of the startups Peter is helping (haven't coded any of his feedback
yet, so don't judge him on our WIP UX :) He's been a massive help already, I
consider myself really fortunate to get some of his time, so I do recommend
reaching out :)

------
aymeric
Hi peter, I run the web app [http://weekplan.net](http://weekplan.net)

I would like to improve the design of mobile style (just resize your browser
to phone like dimensions when you are logged in, it will use different styles.
the app is free)

Is that something you would be interested in looking at?

~~~
petervandijck
Sure, send me an email (in profile).

------
brandonpindulic
My landing page
[http://get.hombresalsa.com/hombresalsa/](http://get.hombresalsa.com/hombresalsa/)
attracted a lot of attention on HN this morning, however, the design work
could use some improvement. Feel free to shoot me an email at
hombresalsa@gmail.com if you’re interested

------
Concours
Hello Peter, Thank you for the "Offer HN"!

I would love to hear your feedback and suggestions about
[http://www.feedsapi.org](http://www.feedsapi.org) , my focus is on the UI/UX
and Typographie . An email is underway, does this fit into this Offer HN ?

------
naboavida84
Hi Peter, Can you comment on
[http://www.earthindicators.com](http://www.earthindicators.com) ? I've just
sent you an email with some highlights. Thanks

